# Kid Tally... (Did you have Boys or Girls?)



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I wanted to start a thread that tallies all the babies we all had in 2013.
I am interested to see how many bucklings verses doelings we averaged all together...

I will start...

*3 Bucks, 3 Does*

_(The next person would say how many they had, and underneath, would __Add to the total of the previous post. So the next post would look like this: 
I had 2 Bucks, and 4 Does.
5 Bucks, 7 Does 
_


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I had 2 bucks and 7 does.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

So 3+2 = 5, and 3+7 = 10

Total = 5 Bucks, 10 Does


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

5 bucks, 1 doe.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

So 5+5 = 10 and 10+1 = 11

Total = 10 Bucks, 11 Does


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

five bucks, two does. boooooo!!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

1 Doe born here not sure if you only want bigger operations or not, but she was born! =D



Total: 10 + 5 bucks to 11 + 1 + 2 does

Total: 15 bucks to 14 does


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

ArborGoats said:


> 1 Doe born here not sure if you only want bigger operations or not, but she was born! =D


*
Every baby counts!!! *

Come on guys! We have:

*15 Bucks and 14 Does*


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

We had 2 does and 4 bucks


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

3 bucks & 4 does! Lets go, doe-oes, let's go!!!!!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a doe year so woo hoo!

Does: 11 
Bucks: 8


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

6 bucklings and 7 doelings From 7 does.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/kidding-talley-2013-a-145031/


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

We had 6 boys and 5 girls. We have 2 more does that will kid in the fall.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

haha - I lost count of the total for bucks and does.

I have 4 more girls to kid but my tally so far is 
10 does 16 bucks


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

We had 5 does and 1 buck this year, yay!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

2 does and 1 buck.  

I know I am supposed to add it up, but I'm not sure where to start.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

OakHollowRanch said:


> 2 does and 1 buck.
> 
> I know I am supposed to add it up, but I'm not sure where to start.


lol, me too! wanted too, though, sorry!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay.. I added it up..

*Bucks: 60*

*Does: 60*

If this is right I'm very surprised.. LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! A tie lol!

I had 3 bucks and 4 does this year


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Also 4 does, 3 bucks!


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

4 does 0 bucks


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

5 Does, 12 Bucks....Buck Year. BLAH! I have one doe to kid in July or August, but theres no way she could catch me up on does even if she had quad doelings! Lol.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Now we're up to

*77 does*
*78 bucks*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

5 bucks 2 does


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Come on does!!!! You can make up the difference.
77+2 =79
78+ 5 =83
*BUCKS: 83
 DOES: 79
*


----------



## glavin96 (Feb 17, 2013)

1 doe and 1 buck yesterday.


----------



## Litlebity (May 15, 2013)

2 does.....0 bucks


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

11 bucklings and 7 doelings. It was a buck year here.


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

1 doe, 0 bucks for us!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

So... 95 bucks and 90 does so far?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

It seems pretty even...and some places have a doe year, some a buck year. I wonder sometimes if its something in the soil..the water? I have had really bucky years the last two years EXCEPT for does that came to me bred. So I'm thinking it may be the way I'm breeding? For those of you with bucky years...did you "flush" the girls before breeding? IE plumped them up pretty good? Did you drive-way breed or leave a whole herd with a buck?

I've heard that if they are gaining weight when bred, boys are more likely. Losing weight, girls. Of course losing weight you are more likely for less kids per batch. Something about survival in prey animals. If food is plentiful they make boys, if food is becoming scarce (which their bodies would tell them was happening if they are losing weight), more girls because more girls benefits the survival of the species more than boys. They did a study in wild horses that proved this was true, I would imagine it would correlate to all prey/herd animals?

I've also heard if you leave a buck in with a whole herd and the females come into heat around the same time (which mine all did, I left a buck in with them.) That the male will breed so much back to back he will run out of female sperm because male sperm is produced more quickly? I don't know if this is true or not. Also, that if you can time the breeding by leash furthest out from ovulation (IE, breed the first day of heat and the morning of the second, but not the last day), male sperm will die off before ovulation, but female sperm won't because they move slower but live longer. I know this is true in humans. I've herd rumors about putting AC in the water changing the acidity of the female's repro tract and making it more friendly to female sperm as well.

Just wondering what people's practices are who had a doe year, and who had a buck year. Next year I am leash breeding everyone even if its more time consuming...to see if that really works. And I'm going to flush everyone a few weeks before breeding, then cut back so they are losing a little right before breeding time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I had 13 bucks and 4 does
Linda (friend of mine) had 53 bucks 1 doe
Kristi (friend) had 17 bucks and 3 does
Donna (friend) had 9 bucks and 3 does


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I have had 3 bucks and 2 does so far. 8 due within the next 2 weeks so we shall see!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

10 bucks 2 does with 3 more to kid hoping for girls!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I had 13 bucks and 4 does
> Linda (friend of mine) had 53 bucks 1 doe
> Kristi (friend) had 17 bucks and 3 does
> Donna (friend) had 9 bucks and 3 does


53 bucks!! Wow, that's crazy! So far we've always been almost even, bucks and does, but this year we got almost all girls, yay!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

We had 6 bucks and 4 does


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

well, if your adding everyones kiddings up, I think Linda made the buck tally jump 53 spots all by herself!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

3 Bucks, 2 does at my place,
1 Buck, 3 does at the neighbor's (co-op)


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

7 boys and 1 girl! 1 more doe to kid any day! Praying for girls.

Total: 210 bucks & 114 does


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

So far for this year we are at

7 does
2 Bucks

I have four more does to kid in late fall so we will see then.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

7 bucks. 14 does.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Two does so far this year


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Two bucks so far. Hopefully two more does to kid and we'll get some does running around!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I guess you could ad 2 more bucks for me. I had a doe who had two stillborn boys.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Total: 223 bucks & 137 does


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Why do bucks always outlevel girls.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

8 bucks 8 does. but i've heard it was a buck year.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

someone told me that male semen outlives female semen


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

enchantedgoats said:


> someone told me that male semen outlives female semen


I think it's the opposite. Male sperm swims faster, but dies sooner. Female sperm lives longer, but swims slower. So breeding too close to ovulation gives you more chance of males, breeding a bit further out...females. We need ovulation test kits for goats... Lol


----------



## motherhen (May 22, 2013)

1 doe so far.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

cool thread 

4 does


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

3 does and 4 bucks from my two does.

Total:
Bucks 235 Does 152


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

1 big buck


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

1 buck, 1 doe 

I'm hoping for twice that many next spring! 

If Summer's count is right we have 237 bucks, 153 does so far!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

enchantedgoats said:


> someone told me that male semen outlives female semen


that's so weird.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

firelight27 said:


> I think it's the opposite. Male sperm swims faster, but dies sooner. Female sperm lives longer, but swims slower. So breeding too close to ovulation gives you more chance of males, breeding a bit further out...females. We need ovulation test kits for goats... Lol


 Yeah we do! I want ore does!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Does-9
Bucks-12

Total bucks-249, does-162
Hope I got that total right.


----------



## GoatGirlyGirl (Jun 5, 2013)

47 does 23 bucks! Lol we had a doe year! Go Does!!!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

GoatGirlyGirl said:


> 47 does 23 bucks! Lol we had a doe year! Go Does!!!


!!!! Yay !!!!!


----------



## capra (May 7, 2013)

We had 21 kids-16 bucklings(due to cae and g6s in our partners herd, we only have 1 nubiam boy left and 1 saanen boy). We had 5 doelings but again due to the g6s, one was euthanized, one had a huge hernia and was invited to dinner, one saanen, which leaves me with 2 nubian doelings. Not a good production report. Our partner needs to cull his part of the herd!

typed on my little tiny keyboard


----------



## Sweetpea8 (Jun 6, 2013)

One doe here!


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

8 does, 5 bucks 

And the total is....no clue lol


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Total Update-

293 bucks
223 does

 Wow, I'm surprised the does are still within 100 of the bucks! After the 50 bucks we received in that one post....


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

3 does 2 bucks and one "oops" breeding due July 19th....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Total Update-
> 
> 293 bucks
> 223 does
> ...


Hehe, I told linda if that was my buck I'd kill him for only giving 1 doe and over 50 bucks. He has done this twice now. And the 1 doeling was a Nubian/Alpine cross, so she didn't even keep her.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

We have had 9 bucks and 11 girls. Lost 3 boys and have two does due soon. Last year are 1 buck gave us 15 boys and no girls.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Total 
Bucks: *304*
does: *237 *


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Somebody post 54 does, please!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

NDlover said:


> Somebody post 54 does, please!


I looked this thread over twice, I didn't see the 54 does. Now, linda's 53 bucks was there, and another persons 47 does, but I did not see 54 does....


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I looked this thread over twice, I didn't see the 54 does. Now, linda's 53 bucks was there, and another persons 47 does, but I did not see 54 does....


I meant we need 54 does to beat that 53 bucks.  I was kidding.  (No pun intended.)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

OH, whoops! I read it to fast and didn't read it right! Got it now!
But if we get more does than that would mean it was a doe year, and I'll be cursed with bucks again! :GAAH:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> OH, whoops! I read it to fast and didn't read it right! Got it now!
> But if we get more does than that would mean it was a doe year, and I'll be cursed with bucks again! :GAAH:


2 does and one buck for me so far


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

3 Bucklings and 4 Doelings  Same sire, different dams


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

I had 10 does and 17 bucks. One more to kid...maybe. I think I feel a kid but it May be a food "kid". Lol
Totals:
Bucks: 325
Does: 253
Right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

2 does kidded and I'm done for the year.

3 does
2 bucks


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

16 total kid crop for 2013

7 doelings

9 bucklings:hammer:


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

3 does, 3 bucks (between 4 does).


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

2 doelings
3 Bucklings


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

bucks: 342
does: 268


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, my count won't be changing the ratios... 

6 bucklings
6 doelings


----------



## Friggs (May 9, 2013)

5 doelings - total 279
2 bucklings - total 344


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

So far I'm at 2 bucks 1 doe but I still have one doe left to kid. She is due soon though


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Friggs said:


> 5 doelings - total 279
> 2 bucklings - total 344


2 more does and 1 buck


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I like the 2 does to a buck ratio.


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

update - 2 does, 8 bucks. 
still 2 does left to kid (the older nubian likely twins, guessing the FF will have a single).


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Everybody keeps saying they have more to kid, but I thought this was a count of what everybody's got "so far"? I mean, if people want to wait for the rest of their does to kid, maybe they should wait until they have a full count?? Not trying to be rude or anything.

Edit: just wanted to say that it wasn't bothering me so much as I was a little confused as to what we were supposed to post.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

NDlover said:


> Everybody keeps saying they have more to kid, but I thought this was a count of what everybody's got "so far"? I mean, if people want to wait for the rest of their does to kid, maybe they should not give a tally now, but wait until they have a full count????? Not trying to be rude or anything.


I really don't think that it's too big of a deal. They can add to the tally later on when the rest of their does kid. It's not a big deal and I don't think it's hurting anything.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

4 does, 5 bucks. Upping copper this year for the buck. Zinc kills female sperm...


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

posted too quickly yesterday -- the nubian had triplets yesterday afternoon. 2 does and a buck. note she was already bred when Sam bought her this spring, so not sure how that contributes to our balance. 

we were 2 does to 8 bucks, if we add these in we get 4 does to 9 bucks. 

just 1 more doe to go! (well, plus an alpaca and rabbits)


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

2 sets of twin bucks. Although one set was stillborn.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

17 kids

4 does
13 bucks!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

lottsagoats said:


> 17 kids
> 
> 4 does
> 13 bucks!


Wow! That's alot of bucks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

not as many as 53....


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> not as many as 53....


Yea that is really alot ! How many goats do you have?


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Two does 3 bucks

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> Yea that is really alot ! How many goats do you have?


I have 23 all together (after I sold all the kids but 3), but the 53 bucklings was all on my friend Linda, she has more goats than I do.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

1 beautiful doe!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

The current official total (to my knowledge) is-

297 does
376 bucks

Come on does, we can still do this!!!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Add 1 doe and 2 bucks to mine! 298 does & 378 bucks!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I had 2 does and 2 bucks born Thursday. 5 left to kid!


----------



## rustygoats (Feb 11, 2013)

1-1 with four more does to go


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

Two does and one buck who is now a wether!


----------



## rustygoats (Feb 11, 2013)

Add two more does had twin girls today


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Add 2 more bucks and a doe for me.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyone want to count up? I lost track.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Okay I did it
Does 306
Bucks:384


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You know, with everyone one here I would have thought there would have been more kids that 600.....


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I can't believe how many more bucks than does there are!  I would've thought it would even out a bit more.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok, I'll play. 3 bucklings 

Gotta love that


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Add 2 more does for me.


----------



## rustygoats (Feb 11, 2013)

Two more does today


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well Im not 100% done kidding yet, I have one due in september, and 6 in with bucks right now but Im sitting at
32 bucks
and
29 does


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^ that's a good ratio


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The tally is at,

419 bucks
339 does


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Out of my two alpine does I got, four does!! Two polled and two horned!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I had 1 more doe and 1 more buckling this morning
420 bucks 
340 does


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

goatgirl16 said:


> I had 1 more doe and 1 more buckling this morning
> 420 bucks
> 340 does


 Just flip the 34 in 340 and it would be 430 does to 420 bucks!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

1 doe


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

that does 1 closer!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

2 more does yesterday!!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

1 buckling born on Monday. I am so dissappointed in Ethel. Lol!


----------



## Dayla (Jul 5, 2013)

1set triplets 1- doeling 2- bucks
2 sets twins- 2-doelings on 1 and 1-doeling(passed next morning) and I forgot to look on the stillborn
2 nannies still pregnant.
So for me 4 does & 2 bucks


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I had 2 does 2 bucks and my kidding season ended in April. 
So far I think the tally is.

425 bucks :kidblue: 349 does :kidred:


----------



## julieq (Feb 25, 2013)

Six doelings, two bucklings for 2013 so far. Third year in a row that we've had such a heavy number of doelings, and we've certainly never experienced this before!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Isn't that great that you have so many doelings! this year we had 5 doelings out of 7


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

We had 2 sets of twins and 1 set of triplets = 3 bucklings and 4 doelings (lost one buckling though) (out of 3 does).


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

I had six doelings and no bucklings. It was my first year using this buck, and his first year being used, so I was pretty impressed.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

8 does 5 bucks


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

2 does 5 bucks but one more doe to kid next week!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Woohoo 2 does this morning!!


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Shasta, had twins on Wednesday...

so add 2 more bucklings... I told her I wanted girls only!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

LoL Anyone have a total? 

I lost count! LoL


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I think I forgot to add Selah's buckling, Zorro. Born on June 17th.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

3 buckling s


----------



## SeldomSeenAcres (Jul 30, 2012)

6 bucks, 4 does

Total of 1 kids out of 6 does.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Abra said:


> LoL Anyone have a total?


452 bucklings

381 doelings

But who knows how many times we've miscalculated along the way!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I didn't slip up in my calculations  (I used a calculator)
I can't wait for winter/spring!!!!

:laugh: Dare of the day....the 1st person to read this should go back and tally everything up to make sure its correct! :lol:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Freshened 42 Does.

Bucks: 43
Does: 39

Had 14 sets of triplets and 1 set of quads


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

For me, total was - Boys: 13 Girls: 5..... Bucky


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I could be wrong, but sounds like the bucks are SMOKING the does! LoL


----------



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

Boys: 1 Girls: 1 I have a pretty small group compared to others!(;


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Boys: 2 
Girls: 8


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

6 boys and 0 girls! We had a barrel of buckling a this year


----------



## LaMancha_Alpine_Lover (Aug 20, 2013)

9 bucks
0 does


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

I just started a herd this year so it's a small count

2 does 
And lost a buck so don't know if he counts


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

*two more*

Add 1 boy and 1 girl to the count.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

add 7 boys + 3 girls= 588 boys
440 girls. ( if we calculated right)


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

11 doelings and 7 bucklings are my total for this year.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I had 42 does and 27 bucks


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

you must have a LOT of goats!


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ya really! You must have a ton! And to get that many does compared to bucks, That is amazing!


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

Let's see we had 5 does and 3 bucks.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

New update to my count.
2 boys
9 girls


----------



## LeahMeit (Sep 16, 2013)

margaret said:


> add 7 boys + 3 girls= 588 boys 440 girls. ( if we calculated right)


Holy goat!
That's a lot of goats!

How do you care for them all? I'm guessing you don't need to lock them in at night, right?

I've got 6 ND, and do to predators, need to lock them in at night...couldn't imagine doing that to 440 of them! I'd lose my mind!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

LeahMeit said:


> Holy goat!
> That's a lot of goats!
> 
> How do you care for them all? I'm guessing you don't need to lock them in at night, right?
> ...


Lol! That was the tally for everyone's kids on this thread so far! :lol: That certainly would be a lot of goats!! I think the most from one farm so far was 53 or something....


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

We bred 40 does this year. They all took within one week, a couple of them took a week and a half later. They are set to start kidding in February.  we are ultrasounding all of them December 1st to see if they all took.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't have any babies coming this year, but my good friend just had twins born and the daddy was a buck I sold them and I'm wishing I had kept him now! So gorgeous babies!


----------

